# A Thanks Button?



## outgum (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like to request the addition of a "Thanks" Button, 
What it would do is, under where it tells us out post count, it could haved "Thanked "Insert number" Times.
And at the bottom of every post somewhere, have a thanks button.

Each time a user finds the post helpful, they thank them by clicking the button, this then will update the part under your post count as i suggest earlier.

I suggest this, as it will show the members post count correct,  but it will also, if added show how many thanks the user has got, showing there helpfulness.
this will show that despite a users high post count, it well display the depth and helpfullness that the user contains in there post, this sounds like a good idea to me, and i would like to see this content added, or atleast taking into consideration.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Idea has already been suggested.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2010)

No thanks!


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Idea has already been suggested.



Good for the people who suggested it then.

Anyway, I think its a good idea.


----------



## outgum (Jan 29, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Idea has already been suggested.



Sorry, i did use the search button, Its just that the word "thanks" and "button" are used ALOT on the forum XD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hurr Durr. I wouldn't like this. Certain users who don't have the time to help everyone will be considered less 'worthy' then other less knowledgeable people who try to help people.

I remember a feature like this at that lame 'TalkPrizes' forum.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it's a bad idea, because it could cause resentment/ill-feeling due to not being thanked when you feel you should of been


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

This idea will not raise my postcount!


----------



## outgum (Jan 29, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> This idea will not raise my postcount!



From your replys to this thread, i believe it is raising your post count!
I guess your right, people may not get thanked when they should of been, but thats up to the readers.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I guess your right, people may not get thanked when they should of been, but thats up to the readers.


Just thanking them while posting is more visible as well. The people being thanked might not know if it's under their postcount.


----------



## outgum (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obvious postwhore is obvious XD
It would be pretty stand out being under your post count, everyone notices there post count, and it would stand out, so im sure everyone would notice eventually.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 30, 2010)

We need another E-penis measure system besides post count? Nty.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure?


----------



## Law (Jan 30, 2010)

Why the fuck are so many people obsessed with a thanks button? Are you really looking for gratification from the Internet?


----------



## outgum (Jan 30, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Why the fuck are so many people obsessed with a thanks button? Are you really looking for gratification from the Internet?



Law, As you currently know, your opinion means nothing to me. BUT, yes, it would be nice to have some gratification from the forum, To see that some members of the forum are actually grateful for the effort some people put into there posts. It will also show you the knowledge a person has, cause it will show members that are new how realible a members advice may be? and that there a sort of "Guru"?

Its just an idea in the making guys....


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I see!


----------



## Law (Jan 30, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because one forum you go on has something, doesn't mean another needs it.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 30, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Idiots thank idiots, and the ignorant stay ignorant.


This. A thanks button will reward people that don't know what they're talking about and post 10 times in every thread that's asking for help over people that do know what they're talking about and just post the right answer to begin with.


----------



## raing3 (Jan 30, 2010)

I would have to be against this addition as well... because... when forums start adding this you get people saying "+Thanks me if my post help" at the end of every post they make or in their signature and it gets very very annoying after a while... it's like the people are only posting just so they can get their times thanked number higher rather then actually wanting to contribute to the community.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

raing3 said:
			
		

> I would have to be against this addition as well... because... when forums start adding this you get people saying "+Thanks me if my post help" at the end of every post they make or in their signature and it gets very very annoying after a while... it's like the people are only posting just so they can get their times thanked number higher rather then actually wanting to contribute to the community.


That would be very annoying. Nintendo Forums, anyone?

Goddamn "Kudos!".


----------



## outgum (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like to request the addition of a "Thanks" Button, 
What it would do is, under where it tells us out post count, it could haved "Thanked "Insert number" Times.
And at the bottom of every post somewhere, have a thanks button.

Each time a user finds the post helpful, they thank them by clicking the button, this then will update the part under your post count as i suggest earlier.

I suggest this, as it will show the members post count correct,  but it will also, if added show how many thanks the user has got, showing there helpfulness.
this will show that despite a users high post count, it well display the depth and helpfullness that the user contains in there post, this sounds like a good idea to me, and i would like to see this content added, or atleast taking into consideration.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 30, 2010)

I've only seen this on sites that host hacks for online games, and I don't think it's really necessary here.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 30, 2010)

If you must have this addition, I say users that have been joined for atleast 10-15 hours can increase thanks, and it takes several thanks to give a increase of one 'user thank you point'. This would deter people from making pointless spam accounts for this one purpose. Also a new forum rule would state that people cannot ask for a thanks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't believe we need any more counts for people to spam up. 
Hey Hatsu,
We have quite enough of these already. 
Fuck your spamming. 





It was never amusing.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm against the thanks button as well. 100% not needed and it will be 100% better without Hatsu gaining another e-peen by getting thanks.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 31, 2010)

This idea is not good because go look at other forums with thanks buttons.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> This idea is not good because go look at other forums with thanks buttons.


Nintendo Forums


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

i see.... Fair enough, Close topics, its not wanted here so no need for further discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the feedback


----------

